# Finally Tamed It... Lee Valley Dog Holes Bushing and Bits



## RobS888

Nice review.


----------



## map

Good review. I find it interesting that I had the same experience with this bit several years ago. As it was in your case, the second bit worked without problem.

map


----------



## RPhillips

Nice review, thanks for sharing.

I bought this a while and back and have to say I was 100% satisfied. First bit was go, no issues. Bought in late 2014, iirc.

I was rather impressed with the quality of the finished holes, only had one that "wallered" out a bit, but it still works fine. I'll mark that one up to operator error.

Highly recommend.


----------



## Grumpymike

Thanks for a great review, and +1 for LV customer service.


----------



## BikerDad

I got the same setup, finished using it last night to drill holes in my new workbench. Quite happy with it. As noted, make SURE that you get the bushing square, or your holes will be out of plumb/square.


----------



## Barker015

good settings that enables you to tweak your shower according to best salt free water softener cleansed water makes your skin and also hair healthier great.


----------



## tom354

good complicated whatsoever, as well as there's no different Mobdro APK a full internet search engine of online video streams. nice.


----------



## Evesharland

Looking for best cannabis seed bank? Rewies.


----------



## Freeman12

best cbd oil for pain


----------

